# Barcode Scanner



## kneitzel (2. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

ich stehe gerade vor einem kleinen Problem. Ich benötige einen Barcode-Scanner in JavaScript. Ich habe da jetzt nur QuaggaJS gefunden und den konnte ich mit den verwendeten Barcodes (Code 25 interleaved) nicht dazu bringen, die Barcodes zu erkennen. Und das trotz ganz vieler Versuche. (Also sowohl die Verwendung des Beispiels als auch eigene Versuche sind alle fehlgeschlagen.)

Ich bin halt gerade dabei, eine PWA mit Vaadin zu schreiben und ein wichtiger Bestandteil ist das Lesen der Barcodes. Da es später vor allem auf Smartphones eingesetzt wird, wäre es auf Android umgehbar über eine Tastatur mit Barcode-Reader. Das war in Tests auch erfolgreich, aber das habe ich auf iOS nicht gefunden und es gefällt mir auch nicht, dass ich hier eine Abhängigkeit zu weiterer Software hätte....

Diese Barcodes z.B. in einer Android App mit zxing zu scannen ist absolut kein Problem (Es gibt manchmal eine Fehlerhafte Erkennung - dann meint er aber auch, einen anderen Barcode Standard zu haben und nicht i_25 wie es bei zxing benannt wurde.)

Hat da evtl. jemand noch eine andere Library zur Hand, die Barcodes verlässlich scannen kann?

Denn ohne zeichnet es sich ab, dass es separate Applikationen für Android und iOS geben wird und diese swift Entwicklung hätte ich mir gerne erspart.


----------



## thecain (2. Apr 2020)

Hast du damit schon versucht?


			ZXing TypeScript | Demo & Examples
		

Sonst kann ich morgen mal was suchen. Hab früher einiges mit Barcodes gemacht, wenn auch nicht im Web


----------



## kneitzel (3. Apr 2020)

Das hatte ich nicht gesehen. Hatte irgendwie nicht dran gedacht, auch nach TypeScript zu suchen...

Richtig testen kann ich erst morgen früh wieder. Habe jetzt gerade keinen Barcode zur Hand zum scannen. Aber wenn die Entwickler sich nach den Algorithmen von ZXing gerichtet haben, dann müssten die Ergebnisse ja vergleichbar sein (hoffe ich mal)

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für den Hinweis und ich teste es morgen Vormittag bzw heute Vormittag direkt und melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## kneitzel (3. Apr 2020)

Ich konnte jetzt erste Tests durchführen und es hat super funktioniert. Damit kann ich dann den PWA Ansatz doch weiter verfolgen.

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Unterstützung!


----------

